# Mobile Bay Tripletail - 07/04



## 21seapro21 (Jun 27, 2013)

Got on the water yesterday about 9:00am and the water was perfect for running for some tripletail. Found a good tide line in about 30 minutes and caught the first one of the day under a doritos bag. Well the bay kept getting calmer and even though my buddies were pounding the trout, I decided to keep after it. After about an hour I found a pole floating and pulled up to it to see the bigger of the two swimming right under it. Tossed a shrimp to him and 5 minutes later had him in the net. Back to the house, clean fish, clean boat and then celebrate the 4th with the fam. What an awesome day!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool, Nice fish and eats for sho.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work & thanks for sharing.
++ on good eats!
catch 'em up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very, very nice! I hope all this fresh water doesn't screw up the TT bite


----------



## 21seapro21 (Jun 27, 2013)

Chris, I know...I am hoping the weather guys miss the forecast for the next few days. The fishing is tremendous right now.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

I have low confidence on the weather right now....I think we're good on rain though.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Under a Doritos bag! LOL


----------



## 21seapro21 (Jun 27, 2013)

It is pretty crazy the things we have caught them on. Bleach bottle, kids beach ball...


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh Yeah!


----------



## matlatcha (Jun 13, 2012)

Anyone ever have any luck with Tripletail in Perdido Bay?


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I found a tripletail holding on a milk crate about a mile off Grayton state park a few weeks ago.


----------



## 08everglades (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice report. Heading that way next week for a TT trip.


----------



## yellow mouth (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice job on the blackfish. I once caught a big one that was laying sideways with his eye under a floating orange. 

They are crazy fish for sure.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

crazy yes, but the best tasting fish in the ocean, IMHO.....


----------

